

Amazon Just Pushed Game Consoles One Step Closer To Death - luckyno13
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/amazon-fire-tv-gaming/

======
luckyno13
I dont usually see wired linked here, and probably for good reason. I am
linking this because I find it asinine from a gaming point of view, and HN is
full of gamers and game devs and I would genuinely like to see a discussion
about any disruption possible from these initiatives by Amazon and whomever
else pushes into this spectrum.

My take is that consoles will survive purely on the folks who spend the type
of money to play console quality games. These boxes dont offer, and might not
ever offer, the content and ability of a full fledged console or PC. It has
its place, but as a replacement is not it.

~~~
PaulHoule
Right now android games are a joke but the best android hw is pretty good and
the games could get better if somebody can justify the dev costs.

------
PaulHoule
It sounds like it is a cheap (competitive) entertainment console, not the end
of the category. Sony has developed a cheap console derived from the vita
aimed at this target.

~~~
luckyno13
Oh yea, I forgot about that thing. I liked that idea more than the mobile
gaming on my tv because it was (if I remember correctly) capable of playing
everything pre-PS3.

